
The Myth of the Impartial Machine - headalgorithm
https://parametric.press/issue-01/the-myth-of-the-impartial-machine/
======
skybrian
Looks like a good article with a somewhat misleading headline. This is more
about the various sources of algorithmic bias and how to fix them; it only
briefly talks about myths.

~~~
kyriee
Thanks for sharing. I would not have clicked if it was only for the title.

